# Hail, friends!



## CKW (Jan 23, 2012)

Allow myself to introduce .... myself. 

I'm a fantasy fiction writer/designer/web developer, and marketer. I also have a bit of a sense of humor, in case you didn't pick that up from the first line.

I'm always looking for other mediums to communicate with my fellow writers, so here we are. =P~

I do eBook design and conversion at some pretty cheap rates too, in case you're interested...

Look forward to meeting you all! Well, not all of you ... :lemo:

P.S. - I'm a 33-year old man and I like to use emotiocons. Deal with it!


----------



## Foxee (Jan 23, 2012)

All right, then, hello. I'd say more but I'm dealing with the inward struggle over your use of emoticons.:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## CKW (Jan 23, 2012)

They're just so much fun and easy to use.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there, and welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## theorphan (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome, yes they are fun to use


----------



## Jinxi (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi :hi: Welcome to WF


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi CKW,
Never use them myself.
Welcome in. And I will put you down in my little book as 'useful to know.'


----------

